# Installed a dual articulating shoot and a impeller kit today for a HSS928ATD



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

Here's a few pics. Took about 3hrs for the whole job









Pulled the cover off










A pic of the impeller shows a good size gap










Impeller kit fills the gap











Started install of dual shoot













Job done


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice. If you don't mind my asking, what was the cost of the chute upgrade?


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

SB83 said:


> Nice. If you don't mind my asking, what was the cost of the chute upgrade?


 $75


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh Mai. I can't fathom after spending X and then drilling a hole into X - in your case, impeller mod.

I would have at least given it a chance or 2 to see how she behaves in your normal snow conditions.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*pdd*: _Very Cool!!!_ Would you mind providing links or part numbers and a seller source so I can see if that chute upgrade would work on my HS1132TA?

It is the cleanest electric chute upgrade I have seen around here. I see from your public profile that you are in Eastern Massachussetts did you buy that stateside? 

Links sourcing your impeller mod would also be appreciated. It is very clean.

IMHO, nothing is new. Everything is used. I admire you for drilling holes in your soon to be used Honda. It is a tool. And you want it to perform up to its fullest potential.

My Honda will freeze up overnight because, even without an impeller mod, it has very little clearance between the impeller and the impeller housing.

My soon to be sold Ariens ST1032 is loose and hasn't frozen up under the same conditions, so the old girl is always ready to put out, but it throws snow about 6-10 feet compared to the finicky Honda which just launches it. No doubt reducing the clearance even more with the impeller mod will improve the Honda even more - especially with wet slushy snow. Looking forward to your report. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Blower looks great. 
I haven't been able to use my blower yet to decide if I need the impellar kit but i would love to do the chute upgrade. Do you have any more pictures to share?
I'm just north of Boston, let me know if you got the chute locally
Thanks


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

E350 said:


> *pdd*: _Very Cool!!!_ Would you mind providing links or part numbers and a seller source so I can see if that chute upgrade would work on my HS1132TA?
> 
> It is the cleanest electric chute upgrade I have seen around here. I see from your public profile that you are in Eastern Massachussetts did you buy that stateside?
> 
> ...



E350. The electric chute is STOCK on the new HSS . The OP added the 2 part deflector chute . I could check out HSBlowersfan thread. He's going to attempt to do it on the former model - HS series.

The whole point of the impeller mod is to decrease the gap between the blade and the housing.


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

I bought the impeller kit at snowblowerimpellerkit.com. All the chute parts I bought from Ahearn in Spencer MA which they ordered from Honda . I'm actually from Dudley MA, about 20 miles south of Worcestor. I might be able to dig up a few more pics later.


----------



## vinnyNH (Dec 30, 2015)

What is the purpose of the 2 part deflector chute? Is it just to give it more height?


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

The chute will help me place the snow exactly where I need it especially on sidewalks


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

pdd said:


> The chute will help me place the snow exactly where I need it especially on sidewalks


Do you have a parts list? Did it take a while to hook up? I'd like it as it looks like it points down a little farther.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

For their size ,those blowers are in a league of their own. What's the warranty like?


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Bob Cat said:


> For their size ,those blowers are in a league of their own. *What's the warranty like?*


3 Years (bumper to bumper.... or should I say auger to handle? )


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

vinnyNH said:


> What is the purpose of the 2 part deflector chute? Is it just to give it more height?


Slightly longer throwing distance but much better control of where you place the snow (specially sidewaks).

Look at this video, it is not a Honda (hopefuly a Honda owner will make a video of it) but it gives you an idea of the benefit of the 2 part chute deflector.






:blowerhug:


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

Here is parts list I used straight from Honda website


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

So when I add up the AT and ATD parts, the difference is $21.20. The internal cost is likely less than half of that so I'd have guessed it would have been a better business decision for Honda to put the extended chute on every 928 and save on manufacturing and inventory stocking costs. What do I know though... some marketing genius's decision I suppose.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

SB83 said:


> So when I add up the AT and ATD parts, the difference is $21.20. The internal cost is likely less than half of that so I'd have guessed it would have been a better business decision for Honda to put the extended chute on every 928 and save on manufacturing and inventory stocking costs. What do I know though... some marketing genius's decision I suppose.


I couldn't agree more. I thought the AAT models had this stock. It was before honda had the correct specs published. I was ticked when it didn't. I live downtown and we dont have a lot of space.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

pdd said:


> Here is parts list I used straight from Honda website


ahh what do you say you just come over and install it for me. I have 3 kids all under 5, i can't look at anymore small pieces of things.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

mobiledynamics said:


> Oh Mai. I can't fathom after spending X and then drilling a hole into X - in your case, impeller mod.
> 
> I would have at least given it a chance or 2 to see how she behaves in your normal snow conditions.


Yep. I understand the chute mod, as that's a factory part, but these things throw the snow 50 feet already. Don't see the point of the impeller mod.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

think lots of people put impeller kits on for wet slushy snow


----------



## xpress88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is this only for the new HSS models or can this be installed on the older HS928 as well?


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

Finally got to use the HSS928 today. All i can say its the best snowblower I ever used. It chewed through plow piles and spit wet slop like no ones business. The dual shoot worked flawless. The blower is so easy to control, I barely have to touch it. :3tens:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

xpress88 said:


> Is this only for the new HSS models or can this be installed on the older HS928 as well?


_*2*__*016 *__*US made HSS only......!*_
The chute base diameter on the new HSS is ~6" while the HS is ~5" (I could be a bit off here but the HS is considerably smaller, so it would not fit).


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

pdd said:


> Finally got to use the HSS928 today. All i can say its the best snowblower I ever used. It chewed through plow piles and spit wet slop like no ones business. The dual shoot worked flawless. The blower is so easy to control, I barely have to touch it.


Is this the new HSS928ATD with trigger control?? I'm in market of new Honda I want the 28 or 32 bet I read a lot of reviews that the 28 270cc motor is underpowered and clogs a lot any suggestions


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

taxihacker said:


> Is this the new HSS928ATD with trigger control?? I'm in market of new Honda I want the 28 or 32 bet I read a lot of reviews that the 28 270cc motor is underpowered and clogs a lot any suggestions


Yes the blower on this thread is the newer HSS928.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

pdd said:


> Here's a few pics. Took about 3hrs for the whole job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size impeller kit?? 1/4 how many blades I ordered my 928 I want to know what kit u used??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

1/4" thick is the most commonly used.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> 1/4" thick is the most commonly used.


How many impellers on 928 I ordered mine today need to know the kit??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hydrostatic Honda HS and HSS have 3 impeller blades.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Hydrostatic Honda HS and HSS have 3 impeller blades.


Thanks


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

pdd said:


> Finally got to use the HSS928 today. All i can say its the best snowblower I ever used. It chewed through plow piles and spit wet slop like no ones business. The dual shoot worked flawless. The blower is so easy to control, I barely have to touch it.


Never felt underpowered or clogging??


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

taxihacker said:


> Never felt underpowered or clogging??


It has never clogged, wet snow or not with the paddles (I never ran the machine without them). I know alot of you don't wanna mod a new machine . To each his own. I plow multiple driveways and then have to remove the hard packed plowed snow with the HSS928. It works great. I wish it had more power but I wish everything did!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Bumping the thread, Itching to do the dual articulating chute mod with a UHMW liner.


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

Just bought a new hss 928 aat it comes with dual motion Shute . Now just need snow to test it out to see if I need to put paddle mod on impeller . I have never had to do on any of my other machines . Echo 32 inch 10 hp blower that thing was a tank go threw anything . Simplicity 24 inch 8 hp and a bolens 24 inch with a brand new 8 hp snow king motor .


----------



## Mormith (May 20, 2016)

I was able to complete my HSS724 dual chute mode and made some videos of what went into it.

I've also swapped out the skid shoes for roller skate wheels-- which has worked out pretty well so far but I haven't made a video to show them yet.

I still don't have enough posts to link to my YouTube videos, but it you search for my username "mormith" on YouTube you should be able to find them easily enough.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey mormith,
I just checked your videos on youtube. Nicely done, i've been itching to do the dual articulating chute mod and its great having a video to reference to. 

I love that you included the picture of the highlighted parts diagram. I see that you ordered Items # 1, 2, 3, 5, 7(2), 8, and 18(2), Plus the chute cable. Correct? Its a little tough to make out the highlighting on the paper. In retrospect are there any other components that you should have ordered or did the remaining parts swap over from the original chute?


----------



## Mormith (May 20, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> I love that you included the picture of the highlighted parts diagram. I see that you ordered Items # 1, 2, 3, 5, 7(2), 8, and 18(2), Plus the chute cable. Correct? Its a little tough to make out the highlighting on the paper. In retrospect are there any other components that you should have ordered or did the remaining parts swap over from the original chute?


Yes, everything you wrote is correct, those are the parts I ordered and in those quantities.

I also reused several nuts, bolts flanges and washers from the previous chute. I reused items (on the diagram in the video) 9(x2), 13(x2), 15(x4), 17, 18 (the one connecting the cable to the chute) and 19(x2).

Yes there are two things I would do differently. First, I would order the correct chute cable as that was big a mystery and delayed everything, and second would be to order 3 new split pins and not reuse the one (item 18) connecting the cable to the chute. I'm not sure those things are meant to be unbent then rebent and I had to be really careful.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Excellent, I'm excited to order everything and give it a go.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I installed the dual chute and wanted to give props to pdd and mormith for being some of the first to do it. 

I have pics of the finished product here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107177-hss928atd-few-modifications.html


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If fees up is ever an issue, windshield washer solution in a simple spray bottle, is an easy, and cheap solution. Just make sure that the solution is rated for your temps.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> I installed the dual chute and wanted to give props to pdd and mormith for being some of the first to do it.
> 
> I have pics of the finished product here.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107177-hss928atd-few-modifications.html


Sorry to wake an old post, but I'd like to finally do this. The highlighted parts are what need to be ordered correct? Was the OEM cable used? I am going from a 1332 AAT. I'm sure it's similar. 

I found the


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

very nice looking blower great work
i was watching a honda 928 vid blowing snow quite far 
you will love the impeller kit
What kind of pellets are those? fireside?
my whitfield stove likes green supreme


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I order all of the highlighted items. I think I ended up with an extra cotter pin or two. The factory ones can be reused but theirs no harm in a couple extras.

I wrote in the cable part number on the second page. Without it, you will not get the complete amount of articulation.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks, great videos too! Out of curiosity, have did you consider expanding the stock black chute "tip"'s slot to increase the range of downward tilt? 

I live in a compact area it am looking for a way to get more downward snow throwing direction


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Videos? That’s a different guy who made the chute videos. 

Frankly, anything further is to tight of a radius for a single deflector. Any more and the tip will likely cause snow to back up into the chute and puke out the middle. 

The dual articulating chute lets you put snow right next to the machine... we’ll worth the effort.


----------

